
Forget the Goggles: Chlorophyll Eye Drops Give Night Vision (2009) - DocFeind
http://discovermagazine.com/2009/sep/04-forget-goggles-chlorophyll-eye-drops-give-night-vision
======
ColinCera
Interesting. It says it doubles night vision ability, but night vision
goggles/scopes give 10000x - 50000x amplification. If the scales are
comparable and doubles means 2x, then these eye drops seem nearly useless —
but of course the scales may not be at all comparable.

~~~
lutusp
The comparison needs perspective. The fact that night vision goggles amplify
light levels by a factor of 1 * 10^4 to 5 * 10^4, isn't relevant to the issue
of doubling night vision in an unaided eye. That would be like saying the
existence of the Hubble space telescope means binoculars serve no purpose.

One might instead compare the cost of a night vision scope versus the cost of
the described chlorophyll approach. Or compare the fields of view, or the
required weight to be carried in the field.

~~~
bornabox
Definitely. But it might make you more vulnerable to light - getting light
into your night vision goggles will make you shortly blinded. With eyes
altered due to drops or pills, it would make you vulnerable for the duration
of the effect. Goggles you can take off quickly. But for non-military
applications, not to have to use goggles to see (better) at night, would be so
much more comfortable.

